# 3/4 check valve



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

I am looking for a 3/4 check valve.
What kind are you using? What can I find in GTA? 
Home depot has only spring loaded and 1".

Is this working as a return check valve?


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

I usually get mine here

http://www.goreef.com/Check-Valve/


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I've seen them at Lowes on Warden. I have never used check valves, too many horror stories.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

What can go wrong?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

waste of money and if it will stuck.....

In my opinion, I do not see any valid reason to have these if your setup done properly

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## phomaniac (Oct 10, 2010)

I agree with all the above, avoid the use of a check valve. 

you can have the returns high up in the tank to break siphon and drill a hole just below water line as a back up. 

or have lots of room in the sump to handle the extra water volume until the returns break siphon.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

TankCla said:


> What can go wrong?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wife can send you to the dog house as result of the floor damage

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I have my return loc-line sitting right at the water level so I don't need a check valve.

Once they get clogged they won't work. Think about all the buildup that happens in the lines naturally...


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Thank you guys!
I saw the dark side and it is not good. 

May the force be with you!


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

If you really want to use one i have a clear one from go reef i never used.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

phomaniac said:


> ...drill a hole just below water line as a back up...


This is a brilliant idea.



Flexin5 said:


> If you really want to use one i have a clear one from go reef i never used.


Thank you, but I need more time now.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

I did a 3mm hole and works perfect. 
Water level in sump raises 1" before it stops. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

